

Show HN: My first android app Disha - chussad
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.rails

======
brian_cloutier
Not that it matters an incredible amount or that you can fix it now, but I
highly doubt that you own rails.com . Your package name is meant to be a
unique domain that you own.

~~~
babebridou
You don't need to "own the domain", strictly speaking, you need to use a
unique package identifier. Owning the domain and using it for package naming
is a good enough convention and helps avoid conflicting identifiers.

Java package naming convention
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_package#Package_naming_con...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_package#Package_naming_conventions)

Useful Stackoverflow discussion
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6273892/android-
package-n...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6273892/android-package-name-
convention)

If you don't own any domain, get one, it will help you tons and you can recoup
the cost by passing on a cup of coffee every other sunday morning.

------
chussad
Wow! Never thought it will make it to the first page. Since I am new to the
whole android development. Can anyone suggest how to promote this app besides
advertising it/sending an email out to friends and family? I will really
appreciate it.

~~~
BrainScraps
Some ideas for promoting the app:

Try to get linked from an official web site, whatever the equivalent of this
is:
[http://www.caltrain.com/schedules/Mobile_Device_Schedules.ht...](http://www.caltrain.com/schedules/Mobile_Device_Schedules.html)

That may require navigating some bureaucracy, but it may be surprisingly easy.

Also, try handing out fliers with QR codes or placing stickers somewhere where
train riders with Android phones are.

You could also possibly leave Foursquare tips at every train station that you
have access to. Hope this helps. :)

------
zrgiu_
Pay a friend $100 or get someone to make an UI design for you. If you can't
afford that, have a look at the popular android apps, at the apps developed by
google and at free/paid themes on the internet. I don't know what's the
website for the indian rails system, but if you can get them to officially
support you, try to get approval to use their design style. Basically,
anything works, just make your app look better :) It matters much more than
you might think.

Otherwise, I wish I had this kind of app for

~~~
chussad
Thanks zrgiu, do you have any recommendations from where you got the app
themes or any designer recommendation who is not going to cost me a fortune?

------
arpitnext
Nice App! Just wanted to know one thing. How are you retrieving data from
Government's site. AFAIK, Indian Railways restricts such data, and this
information can't be used commercially without their permission. Right?

~~~
chussad
I mean on some pages of the site it says that However, I am not sure how well
they crack down on apps like this. If it becomes too much of a concern, I will
take the advertisement out.

I just wanted to build something that will be useful without being rude on
their site resources. For their site, the requests that come in are just like
from any other client. This app do not put any extra burden on the site like
crawling and such. Having said that, I agree that this a gray area.

